
Some of the Ads Russia Paid to Promote on Facebook - HoppedUpMenace
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/russian-facebook-ads-examples-election_us_59fa16d1e4b01b474047d7a5
======
basicplus2
<Russians masqueraded on Facebook as both a pro-Islam “United Muslims of
America” group and an anti-Islam “Heart of Texas” group, then scheduled
opposing rallies on the same day in the same area of Houston.

Followers of both Facebook groups dutifully attended, then clashed with the
counter-rally across the street:>

~~~
rosege
sounds almost too easy

------
jjeaff
Interesting that almost every ad copy reads like it was written by a non-
native speaker. You would think that if it was a well funded program, they
would at least have it written by an expert.

~~~
MR4D
Good point.

But then isn’t our whole society going that way with texting, Twitter
character limits and things like “LOL” ?

